# Smoked Chili



## clarion123

I was looking to make a smoked chili for my work's annual chili cook off on March 16th, I wanted to get the meat portion of the ingredients smoked.... anyone here ever done something like that? how did it turn out? what would you suggest I try?

I was looking at smoking some ground beef and some pulled pork for my chili, maybe some sausage.... any help would be appreciated!


----------



## chef jimmyj

I had smoked a Brisket Flat that turned out Dry. It was cut into 1/2" cubes and was put in my Chili along with the Ground Beef. Was one of the best batches ever. The Brisket Cubes were tender but held their shape so there was multiple textures of meat...Pulled Pork would work and there is no reason not to smoke the Ground Beef either but I suggest you either grind your own Beef or order Coarse/Chili  Grind Beef from the butcher. I just find it eats better than the general purpose fine ground beef that 99% of grocery stores carry...As far as Sausage in Chili goes you are really not gaining anything and you are paying a higher price for what is Ground Meat and seasoning. You have a Killer Recipe or Exotic Ingredient you use?. Good Luck in the competition...JJ


----------



## jarjarchef

This is one I did last year.......

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/127110/quick-brisket-chili-w-q-view


----------



## clarion123

I am not the most seasoned veteran when it comes to making chili, if you have any recipe ideas or great exotic ingredients that would go well in a smoked meat chili that would be very helpful...  Would you cube your pulled pork or shred it?


----------



## pgsmoker64

Here is one I did for Super Bowl Sunday.

We like beans in ours but you can leave them out!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/135783/super-bowl-sunday-pulled-pork-fest


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Love me some "smoked" chili.

Burnt ends, bacon and chipotle!!!!  MMMmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!

~Martin  :biggrin:


----------



## smokinhusker

I did some a while back but didn't post it. Browned my ground meat, onions, peppers etc, then into my Dutch Oven with some smoked burnt ends and shredded leftover prime rib, added the rest of the ingredients and into the smoker for several hours - best chili I ever made!


----------



## chef jimmyj

If you are smoking Pork just for the chili, then take it to an IT anywhere above 165*F and cube it to maintain some texture in the chili. If you use leftover Pork it will be pulled already and will pretty much disappear into the background. Both will taste great it is just a matter of what you want. The only trick I use is, I make my own Chili Powder, you never know how old that store bought stuff is...JJ

Chili Powder

6ea Ancho Chiles

6ea Guajillo Chiles

1T Cumin Seeds

1T Mexican Oregano

Remove the stems and seeds from the Chiles then toast the Chiles in a dry pan over med heat until fragrant, set aside.

Toast the Cumin Seeds and Oregano in the pan until fragrant.

Add the Cumin and Oregano to a coffee grinder and grind into a powder.

Crumble the Chiles and grind into a powder. Combine all.

 This makes about 1/2C or the amount for 1 Gallon Chili.


----------



## so ms smoker

I add finely chopped pulled pork to my chili. (no beans). I also use fire roasted green, red, and jalapeno peppers.

  Mike


----------



## zahlgren

I made a pulled pork chili for my works cook off last year as well, turned out great but the pork being pulled was too fine, wish I would've chopped it instead, good luck!


----------



## jrod62

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/117089/pulled-pork-chili-and-2-butts-on-the-smoker-today


----------



## supercenterchef

JJ:

Saw your post and was thinking of doing the same with some of my left over flat.  I set aside enough to just use the flat for the meat, but saw that you still used beef also...thoughts?  Would just the brisket be too much, or did you need more meat...?


----------



## hova1914

*bump* all these look great! I'm gonna hafta incorporate some of these after I finish my uds build


----------



## clarion123

Thanks for all the great ideas and help guys! I am doing it today, I will let you know how it turns out!


----------



## goingcamping

Clarion,

We (a group from the local fire house) used Guinness Beer for flavor in lieu of beef stock or water in a chili cook-off a few years back...We took second! I have made a pulled pork green chili that turned out great, that was an after thought on uses of left over pp.

Good Luck, show some pics!

~Brett


----------



## supercenterchef

Follow-up:

The brisket chili was a HUGE success...will definitely do this one again...

goingcamping--that sounds hard to beat, will throw in some Guinness next time!!


----------



## bredbaker

On July 20th I entered a Chili Cook-Off at Fire in the Park in Vancouver, WA.  I cold smoked Tri Tip the night before because we wouldn't have time to do it at the event.  Once at the event I seared it to an internal temp of 120F and finished it off in the chili.  We got great feedback on it, and were 2nd in Judges Award, 3rd in People's Choice and 2nd in Decoration.  Not bad for our first time.  We were beaten in People's Choice by a smoked brisket and pulled pork verde chili, not bad.


----------

